# Beet juice in tires



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

Has anyone put beet juice in tires to increase traction. I know the wolf paw tires and stuff but I am wondering about beet juice to add weight for traction with my chains.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

I know they use beet juice on highways in some areas but never heard of putting it in tires and can't understand why you would even do that.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Depends on how big the tires are that you're filling relative to how much weight they'll add. A gallon of water weighs 8 lbs. Are you dealing with a tractor or skid steer? Skid steer tires are too small for much weight to be added by filling them.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jimbo64;1887170 said:


> I know they use beet juice on highways in some areas but never heard of putting it in tires and can't understand why you would even do that.


Farmers would put calcium chloride in the tires for added weight, today they put beet juice in there as it wont rust the rims.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Tire shops sell it as a brand called "rim-guard". Any competent shop will know how much to add for your application. It is much heavier than water per given volume.


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

4 skid steer tire filled 75%with beet juice 642 pounds of weight added


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

12x16.5 is what my skid has for tires.


----------



## bigmackmiller (Nov 15, 2011)

Heard of it in the Ag sector but, never on a skid, I suppose it would work but the downside of loading the tires is you lose flex, not sure if it will help or hurt you on a hard surface


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

seville009;1887176 said:


> Depends on how big the tires are that you're filling relative to how much weight they'll add. A gallon of water weighs 8 lbs. Are you dealing with a tractor or skid steer? Skid steer tires are too small for much weight to be added by filling them.


You ever lifted a skid tire filled with beet juice


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Weight helps with traction, the only thing it'll hurt is that lawn you drive across in the summer.

Oh, don't get it on you, it has a lasting effect.

Oh, don't try to check the air pressure in the tires either.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

framer1901;1887347 said:


> Weight helps with traction, the only thing it'll hurt is that lawn you drive across in the summer.
> 
> Oh, don't get it on you, it has a lasting effect.
> 
> Oh, don't try to check the air pressure in the tires either.


We use antifreeZe


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;1887207 said:


> Farmers would put calcium chloride in the tires for added weight, today they put beet juice in there as it wont rust the rims.


I learned something new today which is always good. I did know about calcium chloride in tractor tires but wasn't aware of all the other uses. Now for my next question....do you hear the liquid sloshing around when you are moving?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

No you cant even tell its in there. I believe you fill the liquid up to the top part of the rim so you only have from the top of the rim to top of the tire with air. If you put air in the tire you always put the valve stem at the top.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

jimbo64;1887578 said:


> I learned something new today which is always good. I did know about calcium chloride in tractor tires but wasn't aware of all the other uses. Now for my next question....do you hear the liquid sloshing around when you are moving?


I dont. Althought we use old antifreeze


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

We have our new Kubota M135 with beet juice in all 4 tires.

110 gallons in the rears each. and I believe about 50 in each front.

The older one we only had loaded rear tires with calcium. 

This tractor is vastly better with traction with the weight in the fronts too.

Turning is much easier with the plow, in fact the traction in front is so good I don't need to use 4 wheel drive much.

It seems to smooth out the ride as well. Although the new one has a different front end, or the suspension or something, it is much better. 

I would think it would help, to a lesser degree on the smaller machines. 

But for the cost, I don't think you could beat beet juice... I had too sorry....

Dan


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Very interesting, thanks all for the info .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jimbo64;1887170 said:


> I know they use beet juice on highways in some areas but never heard of putting it in tires and can't understand why you would even do that.





LapeerLandscape;1887207 said:


> Farmers would put calcium chloride in the tires for added weight, today they put beet juice in there as it wont rust the rims.


Beat me to it.

Beet juice is heavier per gallon than calcium as well.



bigmackmiller;1887280 said:


> Heard of it in the Ag sector but, never on a skid, I suppose it would work but the downside of loading the tires is you lose flex, not sure if it will help or hurt you on a hard surface


How do you lose flex? The tire is not filled 100%.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

bigmackmiller;1887280 said:


> Heard of it in the Ag sector but, never on a skid, I suppose it would work but the downside of loading the tires is you lose flex, not sure if it will help or hurt you on a hard surface


You might be thinking of foam filled tires form losing flex.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jimbo64;1887578 said:


> I learned something new today which is always good. I did know about calcium chloride in tractor tires but wasn't aware of all the other uses. Now for my next question....do you hear the liquid sloshing around when you are moving?


I run it in tractors and you can feel it when you come to a stop not as much on the new tractors vs older tractors that has manual brakes 
Check the air stem needs be at the top Tire isn't filled all the way up you still have to add air to them


----------



## bigmackmiller (Nov 15, 2011)

"Liquid ballast has a stiffening effect that causes a rough ride. If liquid ballast is used in the rear tires, all tires on the axle must be filled to the same level. Do not exceed 40% fill."

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ag/servicesupport/tips/tractors/common_stories/control_power_hop.html#

Now i'm not saying liquid is not a cost effective source of adding additional weight but a properly inflated tire with weight outside the tire will have a better contact patch than one with liquid.

I think that liquid is a great choice though with the limited area to put weight on the outside of a skid.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

bigmackmiller;1888216 said:


> "Liquid ballast has a stiffening effect that causes a rough ride. If liquid ballast is used in the rear tires, all tires on the axle must be filled to the same level. Do not exceed 40% fill."
> 
> http://www.deere.com/en_US/ag/servicesupport/tips/tractors/common_stories/control_power_hop.html#
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like they want you to try a dozen different things to correct a hop problem and if none of that helps consult your dealer or plug your nose with your right hand and hop on your left foot.


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the info and interest. On that note I do think I will try it if not on all four at least the back to to give me a little more stability when lifting. I do believe it will work and I will give update later this winter on how it does.


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

just bought two new case ih pumas beet juiced them both.


----------

